
The Gigatron Computer – New Features Update (TinyBASIC and Keyboard) - iamnothere
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uidtGvsk21M
======
iamnothere
If you haven't seen this until now, it's an assemble-it-yourself 8-bit
computer made entirely with TTL chips (no microprocessor). Pretty impressive
work, and a good way to learn about basic processor architecture.

